# I want to understand him



## Justsayin4897 (Jan 22, 2016)

So I am trying very hard to try and not be the Crazy B****! But he is such a jerk!! We have been together off and on for 30 years.. This time he just is acting like a weirdo . I love him I think he is a liar and that he is cheating.... right now I think he is hooking up with a couple.. what should I do to find out the truth? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a thread with a lot of into on how to find out the truth.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/209754-standard-evidence-post.html

If you find out that he is cheating? What do you plan to do with the info? 

Do you plan on ending your relationship with him?

Be careful if you do find out anything, do not confront him until you have had time to process what you found; until you know for sure that it is truly solid evidence, and have a plan for what you will do.

Most cheaters will lie and deny that they are cheating no matter how solid your evidence is. So you need to have enough evidence to make sure that you wilt now doubt yourself.

Are the two of you married?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Justsayin4897 said:


> So I am trying very hard to try and not be the Crazy B****! But he is such a jerk!! We have been together off and on for 30 years.. This time he just is acting like a weirdo . I love him I think he is a liar and that he is cheating.... right now I think he is hooking up with a couple.. what should I do to find out the truth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously, he is using the pre-qualification and desire tactics of scarcity to keep you attracted, I guess you need to do a real self assessment. 

Here, take the red pill, wake up and realize why you feel the way you do and then make a concious decision. 


4 Red Pill Concepts You Need To Understand


If at first you do not understand how you S.O. is manipulating you, you will have difficulty in moving forward.


----------

